# [SOLVED]Aktualizacja Gentoo

## bednar

Jak zawsze problem z aktualizają :/

```
intel_duo bednar # emerge -Nu world --deep

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching pid 13382

>>> Emerging (1 of 78) kde-base/qtjava-3.5.9 to /

 * kdebindings-3.5.9.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking kdebindings-3.5.9.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/depend-java-query", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

NV_DEPEND: >=virtual/jdk-1.4  >=dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7 =sys-devel/automake-1.9*

   >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.61

   sys-devel/libtool sys-devel/make

   dev-util/pkgconfig

   dev-lang/perl

   x11-libs/libXt

   x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

   xinerama? ( x11-proto/xineramaproto ) arts? ( kde-base/arts )  ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 >=x11-libs/qt-3.3:3 !=kde-base/kdebindings-3.5*

VNEED: 

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/qtjava-3.5.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *     qtjava-3.5.9.ebuild, line   29:  Called java-pkg-2_pkg_setup

 *       java-pkg-2.eclass, line   60:  Called java-pkg_init

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2073:  Called java-pkg_switch-vm

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2499:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Failed to determine VM for building."

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to determine VM for building.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/qtjava-3.5.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/qtjava-3.5.9/temp/die.env'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

Last edited by bednar on Tue May 20, 2008 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

```
emerge -1 java-config:2 java-config-wrapper
```

----------

## bednar

Dzięki za pomoc . Powiedz mi tylko jeszcze skąd wiedziałeś ze trzeba podjąć takie działania?

----------

## Arfrever

 *bednar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ImportError: No module named java_config_2
> ```
> ...

 

================================================

Przeczytaj punkt 9. Regulaminu.

----------

## bednar

nie mam powodu pisać [SOLVED] ponieważ chce wiedziać jak rozwiązywać problemy a nie otrzymywać gotowe odpowiedzi

Edited by Poe

ort 

----------

## Poe

masz powod dac [SOLVED] by inni ludzie wiedzieli, ze ten problem jest rozwiazany, ze w tym temacie jest gotowa recepta na ich bolaczki. Jezeli ty chcesz sie nauczyc rozwiazywac bledy, to po prostu czytaj komunikaty, uzywaj wyszukiwarki na forum, googli i ucz sie na wlasnych bledach. my cie tego sami nie nauczymy.

----------

